# The world's smallest desktop computer



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

The world's smallest desktop computer? 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...cs-show-worlds-smallest-desktop-computer.html

I am still looking for the hard drive, where is it


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

At a loss as to why reverse cell phone look up is posted here, is it spam?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I took care of the 2 Spammers


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow, and impressively it appears to use standards! Definitely not a iJunk product, otherwise there would be 1 button and 1 proprietary port. That would make a great box for so many little projects!


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I prefer a bigger desktop case, I like to open it up and put things in it (all the extra bits hahaha) or replace parts, and do it easily, I just can not help myself, that little thing would frustrate me.

I could see where that would be handy if limited space is a problem.

Thanks Noyb


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What's with all these Spammers on your Post ??? .. This makes 5
They won't be here long


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Noyb said:


> What's with all these Spammers on your Post ??? .. This makes 5
> They won't be here long


I know, its like they are following me, I did just only report them, this time, damn your quick, thanks Noyb


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think I see another one coming ..

I'm ready


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Man these spam things are getting ridiculous I am reporting it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I think I'm going to close this thread. All it seems to doing is attracting spammers. ozziebeanie, if you've something to add to this thread, as you are the OP, just pm me.

thanks, 

v


----------

